# Angeln am Veluwemeer



## Guido38 (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!#h 
ICh werde im Urlaub in Holland am Veluwemeer mal ein wenig angeln gehen und wollte mal fragen, ob von Euch jemand den einen oder anderen Tip für mich hat. So in die Richtung Köder, Tageszeit uns so. 

Wäre echt toll, wenn Ihr was wüßtet!!


----------



## Mumpitz (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

Huhu Guido!

Ein paar mal war ich schon dort mit meiner Familie. Eigentlich zum Surfen, da man dort auch kleinere Kinder aufgrund der geringen Wassertiefe ruhig mal testen und planschen lassen kann (natürlich trotzdem mit einem Auge auf unserem Jüngsten  ).
Abends konnte ich mich dann auf dem Bootssteg vor dem Bungalow der Angelei widmen, ein bischen rauswaten oder mit dem Boot etwas rausfahren.
Es gibt dort einige Besonderheiten, natürlich davon abhängig, wo Du am Gewässer bist.
Das Wasser ist häufig und gerade im Uferbereich sehr flach (je nach Jahreszeit und Wetter) häufig zwischen 35 und 70 cm bis hunderte Meter in das Gewässer hinaus; Durchschnittstiefe des gesamten Sees ist 1,55 m; einzig in den Fahrrinnen wird das Wasser deutlich tiefer. Der Boden ist weich und stark verkrautet, was das Angeln erschwert.
Aufgrund des Krautbewuchses kann ich Dir für die Angelei vom Ufer aus nur das Fischen mit Köfi, Jerken (zum Beispiel mit Jitterbugs oder anderen Oberflächenködern) und leichteste schwimmende Sbirolinomontagen ans Herz legen. Selbst kleine Einzelhaken verfangen sich dort regelmäßig im Kraut, was äußerst lästig sein kann - Schnur fetten! Zudem sind weite Strecken des Ufers Surf- (Kiten und Windsurfen) und Badestrand, was die Angelei nicht einfacher macht. Die Schilfzonen wiederum können umgangen! werden, was wirklich nett ist. In den Sommermonaten ist das mit kurzer Hose locker machbar, ohne bis zur Hüfte nass zu werden.
Was das Waten bei kühlerem Wetter angeht, würde ich einen normalen Neoprenanzug einer Wathose vorziehen. An den Fahrrinnen gibt es leichte Strömungen, die einen ins tiefere Wasser ziehen können. Mit einer Wathose wäre das natürlich tragisch, mit einem Neoprenanzug lacht man und schwimmt wieder ins flache Wasser.
Ich habe dort überwiegend Barsche (meist kleine bis etwa 25 cm) gefangen - dann aber meist sehr viele. Auf 4 Stunden am Abend verteilt sind es einmal 123 gewesen. Mit meiner Samurai UL (0.4 - 7 g) haben die aber trotzdem viel Spass gemacht 
Lohnend ist auch ein Versuch vom Boot aus (kann dort gemietet werden; wir hatten aber das eigene dabei). 2 Varianten haben sich dort als fängig erwiesen:
Vor der Fahrrinne ankern und Köfis an der Kante ausbringen (egal ob U-Pose, Schwimmer oder direkt auf Grund - Schleppen wäre in dieser Ecke aufgrund des Krautes und der geringen Tiefe nicht möglich gewesen). Zum anderen gibt es dort (mindestens) eine Insel bei Strand Horst, südwestlich von Harderwijk. Dort habe ich kleinere Hechte gefangen.
Angeblich soll es ein gutes Forellengewässer sein, was mir aber verborgen blieb, und bei der Fläche des Gewässers auch nicht weiter verwundert 
In Harderwijk gibt es einen Angelladen, in dem Du auch die notwendigen Papiere bekommst (einschl. der Sportvisakte, so mußt Du nicht extra zur Post), ebenso wie Informationen zu örtlichen Besonderheiten (Fanglimits, etc.).
Beim Waten entlang des Schilfs hat sich jüngst die Fliegenrute bewehrt. Auf kleine Trockenmuster beißt eigentlich alles was Flossen hat. Auf eine Brotfliege hat bei mir ein Karpfen zugelangt, den aber das Vorfach der leichten 3er nicht halten konnte. Beim nächsten mal packe ich die #7 ein 
Bei unseren ersten beiden Besuchen dort, empfand ich die Angelei als frustrierend und schwierig, ich hatte aber auch kaum Zeit mich auf die Gegebenheiten einzustellen, da es eigentlich Familienurlaub war.
Die letzten beiden Male aber waren deutlich entspannender.
Wie gesagt, ich kann mich ausschließlich auf die Ecke Harderwijk - Strand Horst beziehen, den Rest des Gewässers kenne ich nicht und die Angelei dort kann sich natürlich auch völlig anders gestalten. Es ist aber schon ein lustiges Gefühl 800-900 Meter in den See hinaus zu laufen in nicht einmal hüfttiefem Wasser, dort in der Abendsonne zu stehen und auf die silbern glitzernde Oberfläche um einen herum zu schauen. Das ist schon herrlich und hat mich stark an den Neusiedler See erinnert.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

..........


----------



## Matze- (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

aslo mit den flachwassergebiten gebe ich mumpitz recht  aber ein forellengewässer?????? oha! das wasser ist schon mehrmals fast gekippt also zumindest bei uns innerhalb des schilfgürtels bzw dahinter oder von uns aus gesehen davor ( zu verwirrend? na ist auch egal ^^ ) ne forelle habe ich dort noch nie gesehen geschweige denn gefangen  aber tommi hat ja auf "unseren" thread schon hingewiesen der hecht hier bei meinem bild kommt auch aus dem veluwemeer ;>


----------



## Mumpitz (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

Tach zusammen!

Da erreicht mich doch wirklich eine e-mail zu solch einem alten Posting^^.
@Tommi: Wenn Du Dir schon den Luxus erlaubst, mir zu widersprechen, dann erleuchte mich doch bitte auch und lass mich wissen, worin Du mir widersprichst 
Als Beleg den Link auf ein über 20 Seiten langes Topic zu posten halte ich für ziemlich unproduktiv - so viel hab ich ja nun auch nicht geschrieben, dass Du darauf nicht im Einzelnen eingehen kannst.
Bezogen auf die Forellen: wie Du auch unschwer nachlesen kannst, habe ich geschrieben, dass es angeblich ein Forellengewässer sei - die Info stammt also nicht von mir, vielmehr hab ich es damals in einer Zeitschrift gelesen.
Eigentlich wollte ich damals überhaupt nichts dazu schreiben, da ich, wie gesagt, dort vorrangig zum surfen war und nur hin und wieder meine Ruten ausgepackt habe - meine Kenntnis des Gewässers ist heute noch gleich null. Da sich aber sonst niemand erbarmt hat, wollte ich Guido wenigstens an meinen spärlichen Informationen teilhaben lassen.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------

